# Halloween screensaver



## Spookmaster (Sep 27, 2008)

hey Crafty -

PM me/email...I think I have some links here....

[email protected]


----------



## seansy59 (Aug 2, 2012)

http://www.freeze.com/windows/Screensavers

I love this website. I've downloaded about 15-20 screensavers from it. Best of all, it's free, and no viruses! Have fun.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

http://www.3planesoft.com/holidays-screensavers/haunted-house-3d-screensaver/

is the best that i've found ... but i really haven't looked much, lol

amk


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

seansy59 said:


> http://www.freeze.com/windows/Screensavers
> 
> I love this website. I've downloaded about 15-20 screensavers from it. Best of all, it's free, and no viruses! Have fun.


they look good, thx for the link!

do you have to install their installiq software? can you download without installing it?

amk


----------



## Mr Rhee (Sep 11, 2009)

Careful! Those Freeze screensavers will install a bunch of bloatware if you don't watch closely. Could slow your computer down to a crawl. I installed one onto a test machine, even installing just the screensaver it left a lot of files behind when I uninstalled it.

Another option for having something on your screen during a party is to go to Youtube and find a video you like. Loop it using the site below, then play it fullscreen. Don't forget to turn your power saver off.

http://www.youtuberepeater.com/


----------



## CraftyCreature (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you so much for all the suggestions I figure why not use the computer as an extra decoration since it's there anyway.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

Mr Rhee said:


> Careful! Those Freeze screensavers will install a bunch of bloatware if you don't watch closely. Could slow your computer down to a crawl. I installed one onto a test machine, even installing just the screensaver it left a lot of files behind when I uninstalled it.


yeah, just as i thought ... thanks for the confirmation

is there any way to just get some of their screensavers?

amk


----------



## Mr Rhee (Sep 11, 2009)

I looked into it a bit more. I reinstalled the haunted house one onto the Windows XP test machine. I copied the .scr file from the windows directory and tried it on another XP machine. It worked fine. However, in Windows 7 the sound worked but the images didn't, just a blank screen. In Windows 8 it didn't work at all. There must be some support files that come with Windows XP which 7 & 8 don't have. When I used the installers the pumpkin patch one worked fine on Windows 7 while the Halloween screensaver worked but was all jumbled up on Windows 8. Reason enough to wait till after Halloween to upgrade to 8?

BTW: I haven't noticed any ill effects so far using he installers, just have to be very careful to decline all the junk that wants to install with the screen saver.


----------

